# 15x8 Rally 1 on a 66 GTO



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I planning on buying new wheels for the 66 and was wondering if anyone is running the Ames 15 x 8 rally ones with 5" BS on the rear of a 66? Will a 275 / 60 /15 or larger tire fit? My car has a 66 rear in it. Thanks!


----------



## Rainmaker1$ (Apr 30, 2018)

lugnutx2 said:


> I planning on buying new wheels for the 66 and was wondering if anyone is running the Ames 15 x 8 rally ones with 5" BS on the rear of a 66? Will a 275 / 60 /15 or larger tire fit? My car has a 66 rear in it. Thanks!


Did you ever get the answer.. I’m in the same situation. What did you end up with


----------

